# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Heavy-Duty Shoulder Hooks?

## gbmurray

Hello, 

I've been having trouble finding what seems to be custom l-hooks for installing a large unstretched painting on grommets. We've come across one (image attached) that is ideal for the installation, however we aren't aware of where it came from or any other potential distributors. I've checked basic stops (McMaster Carr, Grainger, local custom hardware manufacturers, Google), but came up short with shoulder flanges and long threaded shanks. If you have any ideas or know of any shops, I would greatly appreciate the connection. 

Thank you. 

Best Regards, 

Ben Murray
Preparator
Icon Group

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Sorry about the delay. I put out the question on the listserve and Kurt Christian - membership chair for PACIN and head preparator at the St. Louis Art Museum sent the following link. Hopefully this will do the trick.

http://www.museumservicescorporation.com/scat/t.html#h

----------


## gbmurray

Thanks a ton for the effort. The link was definitely helpful, as the mystical screw was on it. I sincerely appreciate it.

Best, 
Ben

----------

